# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  HORTENSIAS DE EXPORTACIÓN (Huánuco - Perú)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Estoy apoyando al amigo Fabián Huarauya, que vino desde Huánuco a visitarme, para ver si podía ayudarle a comercializar las hortensias que produce en su ciudad, buscando clientes en los mercados internacionales. Por ello, me gustaría compartir con ustedes la información de la presentación del producto y unas fotos para que puedan apreciar el trabajo que hace Fabián con sus hortensias.  *Mercado Europeo:* 30 tallos de 60 cm, con cabezas con más 12 cm de diámetro y un mínimo de 2 pares de hojas. *Mercado Norteamericano:* 30 tallos de 60 cm, con cabezas con más 15 cm de diámetro y un mínimo de 2 pares de hojas. *Presentación:* Cajas de cartón corrugado de 1.2 m de largo x 0.25 m de ancho y 0.15 m de altura.    

> Estimado Bruno:
> De acuerdo a lo conversado te envío los datos que me pediste.
> Tamaño de caja armada:
> Tapa:  Largo = 1.03 m, Ancho = 0.26 m, Altura = 0.155 m
> Base:  Largo = 1.02 m, Ancho = 0.25 m, Altura = 0.15 m 
> El peso de la caja con los 30 tallos de hortensia bordea los 7 kg.
>  Los insumos para el tratamiento de los tallos de hortensia para su encajado son:
> Bolsa plástica de 1.5 " x 6"
> Algodón  1 kg alcanza para 3500 tallos
> ...

 El preservante utilizado para el mantenimiento de la flor es el amonio cuaternario.  *Contacto:* *fhuarauyai@gmail.com* / *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe*   Hortensias1.jpgHortensias2.jpgHortensias3.jpgHortensias4.jpgTemas similares: XI Festival del Queso Regional 2012 - HUÁNUCO Hortensias Artículo: Huánuco fue declarado zona libre de transgénicos Hortensias - Cancejos Huánuco Flor y frutos de grandilla-Mayobamba Huánuco

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Aquí unas fotos de la presentación de exportación...  DSC04664.jpg  DSC04665.jpg

----------


## Rogelio Leon

Buen día bruno y Fabian 
comuníquese conmigo porque tengo un contacto chileno que me está pidiendo unas muestras de sus hortensias.
Mi correo es rogeliolgz@gmail.com y telf.: 951785447 
saludos,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Rogelio: 
Pregúntale cuáles sería sus especificaciones y cantidades para un eventual pedido, de manera que vemos que las muestras se ajusten a lo que tu cliente quiere. 
Justo hoy me llamó Fabián, así que ya le informé al respecto. 
Mañana te escribo o te llamo a tu correo para que me des más detalles. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Rogelio Leon

Estimado bruno, 
Solo era una muestra de 1 caja para ver la calidad de las hortensias peruanas y como llegaban a Santiago de chile. De ahí si es que se convence, recién ver la posibilidad de enviarle mayores volúmenes. 
Pero ya contacté con otro proveedor de huánuco.  
Bruno,de todas maneras,muchísimas gracias y estamos en contacto. 
saludos,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Ok Rogelio, no hay problema y más bien gracias por responder. 
Te decía lo de las especificaciones para que la muestra se ajuste a lo que necesita tu cliente, pero si ya enviaste una muestra, mejor. Si tu cliente se muestra interesado, me avisas para ver si la propuesta de Fabián es competitiva para el negocio. 
Suerte y saludos

----------

